# DISCUSS: Middle-Eastern skylines.



## BlurredLines

hqho1671 said:


> You mean KAFD project because Kingdom tower in jeddah not Riyadh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower with a hole is the Riyadh kingdom tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is kafd project


My mistake. But Riyadh looks amazing already, still give it time it'll get better.


----------



## BlurredLines

Anyone got good pictures of Manama?


----------



## erkantang

What are the highest buildings u/c now in manama


----------



## hqho1671

BlurredLines said:


> Anyone got good pictures of Manama?
















































*The last pic from al khobar Saudi Arabia was taken in 2009*


----------



## BlurredLines

hqho1671 said:


> *The last pic from al khobar Saudi Arabia was taken in 2009*


Amazing. Very underrated skyline.


----------



## BlurredLines

..


----------



## erkantang

Well in a few years pakistan would look like doha today ..but what will doha look like in a few years when pakistan looks like doha today?


----------



## Angruela

it's weird to look at. #14


----------



## L.A.F.2.

erkantang said:


> Well in a few years pakistan would look like doha today ..but what will doha look like in a few years when pakistan looks like doha today?


Dubai?


----------



## bozenBDJ

The Kuwait City Montage 



Kuwait City Skyline by VegHeadDrew, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline During Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


Photographer in violet moments - Kuwait City by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


KUWAIT CITY by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ Amazing Pictures 
For me:
1.Dubai
2.Doha
3.Riyadh
4.Abu Dhabi
5.Kuwait City


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

1) Dubai
2) Doha
3) Abu Dhabi
4) Tel Aviv
5) Kuwait City
6) Riyadh
7) Manama
8) Sharjah
9) Mecca
10) Jeddah


----------



## renshapratama

interesting to see the development of the infrastructure in the Middle East, any update picures?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo 

with over 100 towers (90 - 244 m). oldest from 1960's.

but bad photos....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us













http://botinok.co.il/node/77963



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

view from north east



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv Yafo 

with over 100 towers exist (90 - 244 m). 

cyan -built
orange - some of the UC these days






view from the west


view from south west


view from the south


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*

DSC_1055_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr

DSC_1020_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr

DSC_1050_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr

DSC_4139_edit by Hanzy2012, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

beautiful skylines from Doha


----------



## BASRAH2013

Dubai.....Kuwait........


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









Father of the Gazelle by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## weld el dafna

few doha photos:



weld el dafna said:


> picture uploader


----------



## Emin

Gaza skylines. 11.07.2014


----------



## renshapratama

so sad, "a country" in Middle-East forget to be human 
hno:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Indeed a sad skyline hno:


----------



## renshapratama

^^ you're right dude hno:


----------



## BlurredLines

renshapratama said:


> Gaza is more underrated.


Thank you so much for turning a thread about appreciating skylines in the Middle East about politics, that's just what we needed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Center of the capital before sunset - Kuwait City by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## hacci

BlurredLines said:


> Thank you so much for turning a thread about appreciating skylines in the Middle East about politics, that's just what we needed.


True.

Besides the things that are happening, there are like two designs only in Gaza's skyline.


----------



## renshapratama

can you guess where it is? :cheers: 


Parra 1 said:


> Dubai Marina, UAE. by cookiesound, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


_MG_0684 by Gábor Somogyi-Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv's Skyline from the Roof of Hotel Carlton by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


i will leave by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Winter day at Tel Aviv by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


DSCF0415 by Vegarito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


IMG_5959 by q8salem, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Kuwait have a supertall if i'm right?


----------



## goocheslamb

I would say Abu Dhabi since it was the first middle eastern city to have a skyline

Abu Dhabi early 1980's


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dubai
Riyadh
Doha
Kuwait City
Abu Dhabi
Tel Aviv

Manama has a handful of excellent buildings and if more and more taller ones are built it could surpass Dubai for me.


----------



## Hebrewtext

goocheslamb said:


> I would say Abu Dhabi since it was the first middle eastern city to have a skyline


realy ? 

Tel Aviv already in 1967 had a tower above 100 m and more towers in the 1970's. (Shalom tower).

(i believe Cairo in the 70's had some towers too).

by number of 100+ meter towers - also today TA metro is the second largest skyline after Dubai .

with 105 completed towers ,86 UC , 129 approved ,+ other proposed


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


United Tower Aerial View by Guru Hegde, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Doha number 1!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I agree with you. Although there are many strong contenders! kay:


----------



## Hudson11

Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Riyad, Doha, Kuwait City, Baku


----------



## firoz bharmal

wino said:


> Doha number 1!!!


How Doha No.1....have you seen Dubai.........LOL


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## little universe

Impressive Middle Eastern Skylines. 

It is the only region that can rival China in terms of building skyscrapers at the moment.

Thx for sharing the photos, guys.  :cheers: 



​


----------



## wino

firoz bharmal said:


> How Doha No.1....have you seen Dubai.........LOL


yes I have. Doha still MY number 1! :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv Skyline by SebastianSchnack, on Flickr


----------



## ajbenius

firoz bharmal said:


>


Wow, that one looks so much like Chicago!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Kuwait looks like Beirut , but flat


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Manama, Bahrain*


Manama, Bahrain by morana.jednak, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

BWTC is something I've seen a lot but never knew which city it was in. There's my lack of world knowledge showing. :bash:


----------



## Blue Flame

Sorry, but for me, although there are a lot of beautiful skylines in the Middle East, Dubai wins this one easily.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv by borowski_dave, on Flickr


----------



## wino

^^ Wow so many solar panels!!


----------



## AbidM

Baku is not in the middle east!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Middle_East_countries_by_population


----------



## sublimeway

were is baku?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Cityscape by Sanjiban2011, on Flickr


----------



## wino

^^ :heart:


----------



## HJP

Got your point on the density subject.
About Tokyo well 13572>200


----------



## renshapratama

HJP said:


> Got your point on the density subject.
> About Tokyo well 13572>200


ooh 13 thousand, pardon me haha


----------



## HJP

No it's my fault and I'll fix it :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha Qatar - the city 6 by bobthebuilder707, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*

MS7_3978.jpg by Catchy Lens, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Sharq-Kuwait by bakir786, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Abu Dhabi 2014-13 by gordon.schuecker, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

Beirut 18-2-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

I love the Doha and Abu Dhabi skylines! But it's pretty hard to beat Dubai...


----------



## JuanPaulo

Bligh said:


> I love the Doha and Abu Dhabi skylines! But it's pretty hard to beat Dubai...


I would take Doha and Abu Dhabi over Dubai any day.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Telaviv, Israel*


. by Uri ZACKHEM, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Manama, Bahrain*


0559_Bahrain_Downtown Manama from Old Fort by One man's perspectives, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

comparative Emporis buildings location dispersal data at cities urban areas.
http://www.emporis.com/buildings

legend

same scale


















































































in Asia same scale


----------



## Hudson11

*Doha*


Doha by Fabionik, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai mall lake by NiJ0, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Abu Dabhi Twilight IMG_4942 (2) by Jan Pereboom Nl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai by benich.martine, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


beirut by ziedek, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


DSCF3927-Edit by maddoc.m, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

So many good skyline in the Middle East! :cheers:


----------



## N830MH

Disturbing Reality said:


> I like how Dubai has clusters of skylines...
> 
> source



Yes, it's so beautiful, but it is very expensive. You can't go to Dubai.


----------



## renshapratama

N830MH said:


> Yes, it's so beautiful, but it is very expensive. You can't go to Dubai.


what???


----------



## Hudson11

*Doha*


Doha Corniche by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai, UAE










Country Profile: UAE by Continental Current, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Kuwait City* aerial view


Kuwait City by Sidath Senanayake, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ love that pic!


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/15789476820_0195ee0dd5_o.jpg


----------



## TEBC

Ryad
Dubai
Istanbul


----------



## renshapratama

Doha, Qatar



Doha Corniche by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## hidesign

*hands down DOHA...*


----------



## FujiXerox

*DISCUSS: Best Middle-Eastern skylines.*

I think middle eastern cities all have this weird look to them because of the lack of low-high rises to cover up the empty spots around the cities

That said, i think doha doesn't have that problem as much as the other cities


----------



## renshapratama

KAFD in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


b.alotaby said:


>


----------



## b.alotaby

Majdoul Tower, In the Name of Twist. May 1, 2015


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD. Steel & Glass Monuments. Mar-13-15


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD. The Glorious Glitter. Feb-23-15


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha Skyline 2 by Firas Abolfadl, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo & metro 

2nd biggest skyline in the ME . over 200 towers built+U.C


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shibam, Yemen
*

مدينة شبام Shibam Town by Hussein Alkhateeb, on Flickr


----------



## hacci

I love the skyline of Tel Aviv & also the designs it has. Also it's amazing how many towers under construction they have... What's the tallest tower in Tel Aviv? How tall is it?


----------



## Hebrewtext

the list from Emporis for Tel Aviv-Yaffo and *metro cities* (over 50 municipalities).

no.2 and 15 are already T\O

the tallest for now ,are not in TA municipality....


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tehran, Iran*


Modarres boulevard, Tehran by Mehrdad Momeny, on Flickr


----------



## hacci

Hebrewtext said:


> the list from Emporis for Tel Aviv-Yaffo and metro cities (over 50 municipalities).
> 
> no.2 and 15 are already T\O
> 
> the tallest for now ,are not in TA municipality....


Hope a +300 comes soon to be the king of that skyline, the only thing it needs is a larger tower to make diverse the skyline and that's all!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


201407010 Beirut downtown by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5679/21446094715_b47d406aba_k.jpg








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5697/21439798665_f928fb8d33_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


DSC01621 by Michael Gladishev, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Those by ali kourany, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ city with the most awesome skyline in ME until now? m))


----------



## JuanPaulo

renshapratama said:


> ^^ city with the most awesome skyline in ME until now? m))


I currently like Doha better than Dubai


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Amazing photos, despite not having the most skyscrapers my favorite is doha...I just love the "alien" looking skyline. Very good taste in design!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Kingdom Centre (Arabic: برج المملكة) by Naveed Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Vue de mon bureau by Florian Esseul, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg

Tel AVIV!!!













































































































With a lot under construction


----------



## firoz bharmal

THIS IS DOHA NOT DUBAI......!


JuanPaulo said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> Vue de mon bureau by Florian Esseul, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

firoz bharmal said:


> THIS IS DOHA NOT DUBAI......!


Good catch! Thank you! I guess Doha's skyline has grown to the point I have mistaken it for Dubai's! :nuts:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Mekkah
AL7aram Almaki by Dia Eldin Khalil, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ awesome
:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Untitled by Emad AlEmad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Al Faisaliah Centre, Arabic: برج الفيصلية by Naveed Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

The Middle east has the coolest skyscrapers and skylines imagined.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


DSC_6387 by Ramir Samudio, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


American University in Dubai by Maksym Moskvychev, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Last Year's Phone Photos by Bryn Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv , Israel *

by mauser1 , Israeli forum.









source


----------



## sali_haci

Why is Tel Aviv booming so hard? I mean it's not even the biggest city in Israel...


----------



## Hebrewtext

the financial center of the most healthy booming economy of the developed world, no recession during the last years. the largest metropolitan area in Israel with some 3.7 million pop .


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Kuwait by Jamaa xJamaax, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina view by Kullez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


DSC_5775 by Ramir Samudio, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Enclave by Jonhy Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


DUBAI, UAE by Noor Khan, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ love it, but talking about densest skyscrapers in UAE i think Sharjah is more densest over Dubai and Abu Dhabi m))


----------



## Dubai_Boy

renshapratama said:


> ^^ love it, but talking about densest skyscrapers in UAE i think Sharjah is more densest over Dubai and Abu Dhabi m))


Dont think so vs. Dubai but it is difinately not denser than Abu Dhabi !


----------



## BASRAH2013

Basra new bridge
Picture link


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


World_Bank_Lebanon_Final_Edit_0023 by World Bank Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina by angela n., on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Jeddah


----------



## Check_Mate

Cairo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubaï march 2016 by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## o0ink

^^This is not Dubai... It's Abu Dhabi! icard:


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Riyadh - KSA


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


2015 Abu Dhabi city walking (3 of 36) - Copy by Lance Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Tel Aviv, Israel


2016.07.10 Tel Aviv People and Places 06982 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Riyadh, The Bright Future Apr-3-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07025 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Downtown - Abu Dhabi by Guillaume Blaye, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai by Costas S. T., in Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ rarely seen photo of Dubai kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


skyline by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


#Tyre #Beirut #Lebanon from #Sky Hamza Bazzoun Hadi Bazzoun Mohamad Badreddine Dany Mounsef by Hadi Bazzoun, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh*
KAFD District Dominating North Ring Road IV Jul-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr
KAFD District Dominating North Ring Road III Jul-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Kuwait City Sea view by Saad Mishari, on Flickr


----------



## Hoth 65

Dubai is a very great city!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


skyline by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
*

Riyadh's North, Booming Like No tomorrow Apr-03-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Abu Dhabi - UAE*









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/c/d/cd52149d.jpg


----------



## renshapratama

^^ looks so dense


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tehran, Iran*









Milad Tower Tehran by Max Salogni, on Flickr


----------



## Dubai_Boy

renshapratama said:


> ^^ looks so dense


yes, Abu dhabi island does have dense pockets here and there


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


KAFD Majentic Sunset Aug-19-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by Michael Crovetto, on Flickr


----------



## DEJAH

*TEL AVIV, ISRAEL*







































​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Downtown - After Sunrise by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Cityscape Beirut by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


KAFD Majentic Sunset II Aug-19-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


The Terrace, Dubai Creek Harbour - United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


hd044 by walid abdalla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv by Russ _7979, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


CMA Tower Surroundings by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Waleed-fahad

RIYADH-KSA


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Downtown - Abu Dhabi by Guillaume Blaye, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Souq Sharaq Marina in Kuwait City by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


untitled-1207.jpg by João Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Skyline by Utkan göksu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


IMG_20160427_122130 by Gino Raidy, on Flickr


----------



## Waleed-fahad

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia 
*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Beirut-3036 by Bassim Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel *




























with around 230 towers (metro area), the largest skyline between Dubai and New York.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai by Ziyad Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr
KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


TLV-025 by Nicola Cinel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Architecture City Built Structure Building Exterior Cityscape Sky Skyscraper Outdoors Connection Water River Waterfront Travel Destinations No People Cloud - Sky Urban Skyline Bridge - Man Made Structure Modern Day by Le Foox, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Amazing Fall Sunset over Riyadh II Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Beautiful Bahrain Financial Harbour Nov-11-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Amazing Fall Sunset over Riyadh Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan*









DSC_4731 by trakusan2, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


DSCN8805 by Webmartphoto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


104-365 by Lana Abu-Shaheen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sharjah, UAE*









calm evening at sharjah by fhir.photograph, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha's Skyline by yannis marigo, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel *


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina by xpomou, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Downtown - Abu Dhabi by Guillaume Blaye, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jerusalem, Israel*


Jerusalem, a view from the Goldman Promenade by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Bahrain World Trade Center, One of a Kind Nov-11-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD District Dominating North Ring Road IIV Jul-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## zahmoss

do you have photos for the new tallest tower in the worls


----------



## zahmoss

*tallest tower in the world photos*

i like to see photos for it


----------



## b.alotaby

zahmoss said:


> i like to see photos for it


You're referring to Jeddah Tower (Kingdom tower previously). 

You can see updates info and picture in the Jeddah section of the Saudi forum.

This is the link to Jeddah tower thread:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500019&page=148


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


florentin urben view by nafrenkel88, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Riyadh Southern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh*
KAFD Bleau Hour Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr
Riyadh Northern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Kingdom Tower, What an icon! II Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Kingdom Tower, What an icon! Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Amazing Fall Sunset over Riyadh Nov-18-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Riyadh as with other developing Gulf Cites has so many potentials. 

Riyadh's skyline has changed so fast the last 5 years and is still evolving. 

Skyline Behind Barbs Nov-26-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Hilton Riyadh IV Jan-9-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Majdoul Tower, Looming Inaguration IV Aug-19-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Photo-13 by Santanu Das, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel*


----------



## renshapratama

Wow ^^ what a cool city Dubai!


----------



## Vergelf

*Dubai, UAE*
fantastic Dubai by L. A. F., on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*
City Skyline by Stevieb_UAE, on Flickr
AD Cityscape Pano by Stevieb_UAE, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


The Beautiful Boulevard Plaza Towers Jan-11-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Fire Clouds by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia​DSC_6154 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

A Chicagoan said:


> Dubai:
> Sunset on Dubai Skyline by David GABIS, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai Skyline by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://whatson.ae


I previously posted this in the Discuss: Best Asian Skyline thread.


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Stunning Sunset over KAFD Feb-22-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr
KAFD Urbanisim Feb-22-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina - Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Doha:
Click here
Click here


----------



## A Chicagoan

Manama:
Manama skyline by Chris Price, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline of Doha by DS Fotowelt, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

There is something abt Dohas skyline that i like. I dont know what yet. I find it appealing to the eye in the last shot.


----------



## Vergelf

*Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*
Traditional boat & view of the Corniche - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr



> There is something abt Dohas skyline that i like. I dont know what yet.


Doha's skyline is really "alien" it has a lot of extraordinary shaped skyscrapers so probably it's not so great for everyone. Also it lacks a dominant tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuwait City*:
Kuwait city by AYMAN ALKANDERI, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Golden Hour Galore Feb-22-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


_DSC9561 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sharjah:*
Sharjah Skyline by dhiraj.mahajan, on Flickr

Sharjah Lighting Festival Sunset by wissow, on Flickr

Sharjah skyline, United Arab Emirates by Fred, on Flickr

Photo

This skyline is definitely underrated!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


070A0959-HDR by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*

#Tyre #Beirut #Lebanon from #Sky Hamza Bazzoun Hadi Bazzoun Mohamad Badreddine Dany Mounsef by Hadi Bazzoun, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel 


Weekend in Tel-Aviv by Oren & Shimrit Nadir, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Desert stroll / UAE by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Hammond

Dubai is ugly, just skyscrapers in the middle of nowhere.

I think Doha wins easily this one


----------



## Vergelf

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Skyline by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Doha:*
Doha_skyline_ (13) by Valérick Valenne, on Flickr

The orange seems a bit unnatural . . .


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Riyadh:*
Riyadh Moments Before Rain Mar-17-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh Skyline Mar-11-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv, view from Jaffa by artur gustowski, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Skyline of Riyadh Apr-7-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


IMG_20160427_122130 by Gino Raidy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


DSC01430.jpg by Aleksander Lech, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Marina Sundowner by Christoph Weigel, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Doha:*
Doha Skyline by Nastasija Hahonina, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv skyline by Tzvika Stein, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beirut, Lebanon:*
Skyline Beirut by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Riyadh, The Busy and alive city May-3-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ As I'm looking at this photo, I'm wondering: Just how much of the Kingdom Centre is non-occupiable? That gap is huge, and I''m pretty sure all the occupied floors are beneath it.


----------



## b.alotaby




----------



## b.alotaby




----------



## roguelich

*Riyadh*
Riyadh Beautiful Light Apr-14-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ As I'm looking at this photo, I'm wondering: Just how much of the Kingdom Centre is non-occupiable? That gap is huge, and I''m pretty sure all the occupied floors are beneath it.


I'm not sure. It's an interesting observation. I will have to ask someone form the architecture firm (Omrania Associate). Will try to get back to you with an answer if i can get them to respond. 










Source for the fact sheet:http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/kingdom-centre/494


----------



## roguelich

*Dubai*
DSC_6207-Edit by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Kuwait City*
Night view of Kuwait City Skyline by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Riyadh*
KAFD PAno Jul-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv skyline by Man Jagnuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Manama, Bahrain*
Grand Mosque and downtown, Bahrain by mikeallen1234, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina skyline from boat. by Hoda Beltagui, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan*


Amman Skyscraper by Getcha Neviba, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Greetings from Beirut ! / Lebanon by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


KAFD from Thumamah Road Bridge by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Drone Pics (DJI Spark) by Ritche Obusan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha - QA by Ahmed Naazim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Tehran, Iran


DSC00768 by mat we, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Doha*


Doha Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, auf Flickr


Skiline - Doha, Qatar by Adelmeister, auf Flickr


----------



## Haifon

*Khobar*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Skyline Beirut 2017 - urban spwarl by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## -SKC

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
*

Make Riyadh Green Again Nov-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai Marina 1 by Sameh Ahdy, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

KFNL WInter 2017 Dec-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel *


----------



## b.alotaby

Deleted, Double post. Sorry guys


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ You have already posted the same picture two posts above.


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD Craziest Sunset Ever Nov-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Dreamy Scene of Rafal Tower Dec-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan*


Amman by Aerial Photographic Archive for Archaeology in the Middle East, on Flickr


----------



## Jillestalin

Why nobody add Dubai?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv Israel 1.13.2018 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Kuwait City*

Elevated night visual of Kuwait City by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, no Flickr


#kuwait #kuwaitcity #beautiful #q8 #salam_ya_kuwait #instakuwait #downtown #alhamra #hdr #longexposure #canon #igers #igdaily #nightlife #night #instagram #natgeo #natgeotravel #instagramkuwait #arabphoto #ksa #uae #dxb #ig_today #igtravel #instaphoto #in by Ahmad Alkandari, no Flickr


Happy Liberation Day To Kuwait #kuwait #kuwaitcity #kuwaitinstagram #beautifulkuwait #soorstockq8 #salam_ya_kuwait #igkuwait #igers #igtravel #longexposure #hdr_captures #hdr_oftheworld #hdr #instaarab #arab_photographers #arabphoto #instasky #instagramk by Ahmad Alkandari, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar
*

View From Shoumoukh Tower by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Beirut, Lebanon


IMG_5906 by yass AH, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1




----------



## Benjamin377

now that's the Israel we don't see in the media, love it


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


IMG_6046 by Maciek Trzópek, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Tel Aviv*

P3M4244-4 by david moshayov, no Flickr

Tel-Aviv Night by Ron Stollman, no Flickr

Tel Aviv, Israel by Alfredo Villegas, no Flickr

Sunset by E.K.111, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Abu Dhabi*

THE MIST by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr

HAMDAN STREET IN ABU DHABI by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr

ABU DHABI CITY by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr

ABU DHABI 2014 by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*









Shifting weather in Beirut, Lebanon by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


DSC_5312 by Ramir Samudio, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


IMG_6052 by Maciek Trzópek, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo* & metro cities

by Sergey Orlov


























by david moshayov, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

I have a hard time to either like or dislike Dubai tbh. It feels like the little brother that does edgy over the top stuff to get attention. I can see the appeal of it but in the UAE i definitly prefer Abu Dhabi, cause it looks more like a real city to me.


----------



## Soriehlam

*Sharjah, UAE*

Sharjah Lighting Festival Sunset by Wissam Chehade, no Flickr

View of Sharjah Skyline by Hussein Kefel, no Flickr


The top floor by mohamed alhashimy, no Flickr


Heart of Sharjah by Vagish Hardooru, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*


Jeddah Waterfront by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Rafal-&-KAFD--dominates-Riyadh-North-Oct-7-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


TEL-AVIV ISRAEL by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*

March 2017









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27273191947/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27426276537/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41369796835/in/photostream/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

March 2017









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41401019924/in/photostream/


----------



## StephanieChew

Dubai - prime choice. and Riyadh secondary


----------



## Business.setup

Dubai is the Best!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/14722...-21fRLAG-ZZPMmz-E6wj1H-22kxvRv-DXwBo6-22vobTN


----------



## b.alotaby

Riyadh-Aug-31-18 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan*


Amman: Cittadella by ♥iana♥, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


Urban landscape on a sunny day by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*

March 2019



djole13 said:


> *Dubai*
> 
> 
> Burj Khalifa at night by Michael Bleyzer, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dubai*

April 2019









https://www.flickr.com/photos/e_kaspersky/albums/72157679745267328


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Kuwait City by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


- DOHA - by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manama:*



 
Bahrain Skyline by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr





Bahrain World Trade Centre by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Riyadh-This-Evening-Aug-24-19 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Cityscape by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tel-Aviv, Israel*


Tel Aviv skyline by Alexandr Bussygin, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel *

by Eyal Asaf










from Andromeda project site










from offispaces site










Tel Aviv-Yafo, June '19 by Jannis, on Flickr











Night Tel Aviv by Yevheniy Heyets, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beirut, Lebanon*


beirut-24 by Alexandra Pereira, on Flickr


Hazy Beirut Sunet by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


Beirut, Lebanon by aspangle4495, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


Saudi-National-Day-89 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


KAFD-Spy-Nov-16-19 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## WibblyWobbly

Al Hamra tower in Kuwait is still one of my absolute favourite buildings in the world, almost perplexing to me. It's so underrated and unknown compared to other towers, considering its height and how long it's been around.
It seems to possess such a futuristic and special form.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Doha, Qatar*


Dhow, Doha, 20191028 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


wintery-Riyadh-Jan-12-20 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan*


#Amman by Zaid Sarayrah, on Flickr


FlagParadeJO by Zaid Sarayrah, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Muscat*


----------



## redcode

*Manama, Bahrain*









Bahrain bay early morning view by Khalid Al Ghareeb on 500px


----------



## Plepi

Beirut for me, mix of Europe and middle east.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

Tel Aviv Cityscape Panorama by GeorgeDement, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Plepi said:


> Beirut for me, mix of Europe and middle east.


Let's hope they can restore the heritage destroyed in the recent blast : Beirut residents determined to save heritage lost to blast


----------



## redcode

*Askelon*









Сентябрь в закате.. by Yuri Tahmanoff on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Beautiful Sunset by Malik Ahmed Bilal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha*









Doha Skyline by Ijas Muhammed Photography on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa, Israel*

Haifa Panorama 2020 IZE-1 by Zachi Evenor, on Flickr

Haifa 2020-08-24 IZE-050 by Zachi Evenor, on Flickr

Haifa 2020-08-24 IZE-026 by Zachi Evenor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sharjah, UAE*









UAE - Sharjah - Al-Majaz by Omar Al Marzouqi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jerusalem*









The old City in Jerusalem by Ram Yosi Keret on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Dubai, UAE by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Dubai, UAE by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*









City by Ahmad Gamil on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Damascus*









Damascus by 𝐌𝐨𝐡𝐚𝐦𝐦𝐞𝐝 𝐊𝐚𝐝𝐨𝐮𝐫 ✪ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manama*









Seef Reflection by Mahmood Shehab on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa, Israel*

Haifa. Morning mist 9-4-2020 8-05-57 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

Haifa. Morning mist 9-4-2020 8-13-15 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manama*

Sunset by Sameer Alsaeed, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

TEL-AVIV by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*
Source : A Night At Anantara The Palm


----------



## redcode

*Beirut, Lebanon*









Lebanon by Geovanna De Mendiola on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Skyline Hues by Florian Kriechbaumer on 500px


----------



## Kiwieh

*Tel Aviv, Israel*


----------



## madmax1982

Love this city.


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa*

Haifa, Yefe Nof Street panoramas 10-6-2020 9-26-30 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr

Haifa Bay in the morning 10-1-2020 10-12-32 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul, Turkey
























ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv*









A winter evening on the bridge by Amit Malina on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Jerusalem*

Jerusalem sunset by kangkeun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Be'er Sheva , Israel *

Beer-Sheva skyline by Efi Kaufman, on Flickr

283_IL_Beer_Sheva_20190327 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

291_IL_Beer_Sheva_to_Tel_Aviv_20190327 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

Beer Sheva - site et ville nouvelle by Raphaëlle Laf Euille, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Doha*









Doha city view by Stephane Xavier Magnani on 500px


----------



## Kiwieh

*Tel Aviv
















*


----------



## redcode

*Manama*









Waking up with the sun by Mahmood Shehab on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi*









The Musallah at Qasr Al Hosn 01 by Jon Wallis on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha*









Which one do you prefer? by Mihai Nan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv*

Không có tiêu đề by Igor Zeiger, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Doha*

Ancient / Modern - West Bay Doha - Qatar, January 2021 by Marty Gowan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City*

Kuwait city by mohammad AL.KANDERI, on Flickr

Kuwait city by mohammad AL.KANDERI, on Flickr

Kuwait city by mohammad AL.KANDERI, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Blast from the past! Dubai Marina under construction in 2010.
Dubai Marina&#x27;s towers by ~Pyb, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv*









Tel Aviv by Ami Levin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

S3A02164 by Ali Mohamad, on Flickr

S3A02161 by Ali Mohamad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi Breakwater - كاسر الامواج في أبوظبي by Abdulla Al Muhairi, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi Breakwater - كاسر الامواج في أبوظبي by Abdulla Al Muhairi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh*

PIF-Noon-Shoot-Nov-23-20.jpg by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

DSC_4851 by Dan Lazar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Riyadh*









King Abdullah Financial District by ibrahem S. AL-Fuzan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City*

After sunset by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv*

Tel Aviv by Seth Aronstam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kvvbXF


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*


Eyal Asaf / FB


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa*

Haifa_Near_Home_23_01_2021-7 by Hezi Ben-Ari, on Flickr

Haifa_Near_Home_23_01_2021-5 by Hezi Ben-Ari, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi*









Cityscape Abu Dhabi at beautiful dawn. by Jaromír Chalabala on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha*









Doha by Wolfgang Klatt on 500px


----------



## brian the real story

*Beirut,Leabanon








*


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Bahrain_Forts-2741 by Rob MacDonald, on Flickr

Bahrain_Forts- by Rob MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Downtown Dubai by Stylish Photography on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City*









After sunset by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa*

img-5 by Danielme, on Flickr

img-6 by Danielme, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

Bogdan Sh. / Google










Alexey Golubev / Google










Alexey Golubev / Google


----------



## redcode

*Cairo*









Al-Rifai Mosque by ALi Abo Bakr Korayem on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beirut:*
Beirut, Lebanon by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tel Aviv:*
View of skyline Tel Aviv by Andreas Von essen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Doha city centre by johnny bravo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*










Source : Twitter @ sightDOING


----------



## redcode

*Lusail, Qatar*

Lusail, Qatar by fisherbray, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









Dubai - 2022 by Tamer Radwan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

MY LAST VIEW IN 2021 was from the top of BURJ KHALIFA 😜 … LOVING IT It also includes a view from the highest toilet in the world… in case you want to do your business with a view 😜😂 Dubai, U by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

The Pearl-Qatar - Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

samirsmier_aerial_photography on instagram 









by noatomin on Instegram

__
http://instagr.am/p/COzshBvsyrt/













captures from the video


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*









Kuwait City by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Skyline Night by Dirk Iwamaru on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

פארק הירקון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr

אגם הוד השרון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai skyline by Julien L on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai (Marina) *

EAU- DUBAI- Marina Bay (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI-La Marina destellos colors (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City*









Fog Attack by Jassim Alaryan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

New year Fireworks, Manama. by Amaan&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

by Yaakob Moshe/ google









by Alexander Maistern /insta









by Bardugo


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

20211217-D85_6643.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh*

Colourful Riyadh&#x27;s sunset by kj path, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*









creek harbour by Madiha Khalid on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Kuwait City*





Source : Mian Ishtiaq Hussain from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Riyadh*










Source :  Ashraf Kamal Khalid  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi Corniche by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Al-Reem Island by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi








*
Sky by SURAJ CHHETRI on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

EMIRATES PALACE: Just a glimpse of this famous 7 star hotel 😜 Abu Dhabi, UAE Jan 2022 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

Dormarkuse/insta


----------



## redcode

*Riyadh*









Riyadh City at night by Ashraf Kamal Khalid on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama *










Source :  Mahmood Shehab from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City*










Source :  Mian Ishtiaq Hussain from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa*

pic-11 by Danielme, on Flickr

pic-3 by Danielme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Dubai Skyline view before sunset by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai by Daniel Cheong, sur Flickr









Sunset at Dubai Palm West Beach by Ayman Abdelmohsen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai (Marina)*



















Source :  Wissam Shehade  from 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dubai *


(FILEminimizer) Dubai-Skyline030 by world-expo-channel, auf Flickr


The Marina by emptyseas, auf Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Noor Mosque, Sharjah, UAE by Aswin kavil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Sheikh Zayed Road by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Erbil, Iraq*









by empireworlderbil









by Mn Mahdem









by Mn Mahdem









https://empireworld.com//storage/project/images/8Z6Bbdwiugk3CXnNyiy9CZYyCeybkfbcKwydVZK0.jpeg









https://twitter .com/amirani87/status/1203696734251225088/photo/1


----------



## hkskyline

*Beirut*

Beirut by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Amman, Jordan
*
IMG_0335 by Daniel Ginsburg, on Flickr

Amman by Aerial Photographic Archive for Archaeology in the Middle East, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi City Skyline by Stardex 3.0, on Flickr


----------

